# New pics of my b14.



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Two new pics of my car. Not the best, i am still learning good low-light shooting.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice car, that first pic looks like something out of a game..

Have you considered gunmetal rims?


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Have you considered gunmetal rims?


They are gunmetal actually. Hard as hell to photograph...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a good looking sentra is hard to find, but yours is very nice. ide lose the ebay clear corners, but after that, its sweet as hell


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> a good looking sentra is hard to find, but yours is very nice. ide lose the ebay clear corners, but after that, its sweet as hell


most def, the crystals are the ONLY way to go.


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> most def, the crystals are the ONLY way to go.


LOL

They were on the car when I bought it actually.  I plan to eventually get the crystal headlights and corners, but for now all they need to do is not be broken.

I did put amber bulbs in them so they light up correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

looks hot... dropped on tein basics if i remember right?

what kind of camera are you using? i always wanted to take professional looking shots but i only have a simple point and shoot


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good man !! keep up the good work !


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

lookin good, love the color.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice, clean, intriguing.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like it. Color/drop/wheels all look good. :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

clean ride. love the scheme and colors go well...


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

clean but more n better :showpics:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

The color of your car..

The color of the rims..

Shit looks SWEET

Thumb up


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn it looks good i love the color i havent seen one that color in person.... is it stock paint?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have been in love with your car since the first time you posted it.

your car is not hot, its *stunning.* everything looks stock, just slightly "improved" and thats the way i like it.


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

xNISMOB14x said:


> Damn it looks good i love the color i havent seen one that color in person.... is it stock paint?


Yea, stock paint. Its Goldstone. The pictures really hide the cars problems. I have two dings on both rear doors that need fixed (kind of bad), the paint is faded badly, especially on the plastic parts (door handles, skirts, wing, etc.). It also hides my horribly rusty calipers and stuff. Getting new brakes soon though. Paint will have to wait.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

loven the car everything just flows and i bet its a nice head turner


----------

